# 1954 custom schwinn



## colorflowfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

made this from a 60$ frame at the swap meet, spent well over 1000$ easy to get carried away,spent alot of time trying to make it super clean, i havent even rode it, but i might on independence day,spent over 200 on the fork, it is chrome and black chrome, has whizzer spring for heavier riders,more stiff,its in the for sale section for 800$$$


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 2, 2011)

neet   bike   where   did u  get the  fenders at
 and  what kind are they
chucksold bikes on the  cabe  or  cpcsps@yahoo.com thank u


----------



## colorflowfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

they were just repos easy to use when powdercoating, the hole bike is custom pinstriped, tried to use original parts when possible but to avoid a headache i used reproductions


----------



## elb8652 (Jul 3, 2011)

Your bike is a thing of beauty. You can be proud. It does become a problem, trying to fulfill a vision in steel. I've got a Huffy Cranbrook with $350 invested. It's almost done.


----------



## rustyrelicks (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet bike ... the pinstriping is awesome !


----------



## colorflowfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

*@dabeach*

beach,cruisers,work?definetly beach cruisers


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 5, 2011)

whats on the forks an i like seat and the pinstrip


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## colorflowfreak (Dec 5, 2011)

i used wood grain grips on the forks to protect the chrome tank


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice striping work!


----------

